
Torsimany: translate any JSON file to stylish, human-readable Markdown - PolBaladas
https://github.com/PolBaladas/torsimany
======
PolBaladas
simply, pip install torsimany

JSON to Markdown converter - Generate Markdown from format independent JSON
Edit

~~~
ambivalence
Is there something wrong with how GitHub renders the Markdown you generate?
The two examples given in the repo are not exactly human-readable and apart
from bullet points I didn't notice any styling.

~~~
PolBaladas
Yes, you're right. Looks like Github Doesn't render the Markdown I'm
generating properly. You can use [http://dillinger.io/](http://dillinger.io/)
(online markdown visualizer) to visualize markdown properly.

Thanks!

